# City pub, Wales - April 2016



## Vertigo Rod (Apr 23, 2016)

This is my first post in a while so have got a backlog of posts to get through in the coming weeks - apologies in advance . Myself and Jon6D got seriously lucky stumbling onto this one..... a pub in an old building with 4 floors, a cellar, and, a roof accessible from the 2nd floor (so obviously this post is a little pic heavy!).

The building was the offices for a South Wales newspaper from 1897 until late 1960s. The rear of the building was under separate ownership and was the printing works for the newspaper. The building became a pub in the mid 90s. Closed 2012, currently there are plans to reopen the pub and convert the upper 3 floors into 10 flats.

Hope you enjoy....





The pub / Ground Floor










































The Cellar




































A collection of pics from the 2nd, 3rd and 4th floors plus the roof.....
































































Thanks for looking


----------



## Jon6D (Apr 23, 2016)

Bags of character in this place, great pics and post and another great explore, thanks "VertigoRob"


----------



## Bones out (Apr 24, 2016)

Nice bumble indeed.... Good hit with the safe, hope you left the 20 in there with all the fake ones about ;-)


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Apr 24, 2016)

Bones out said:


> Nice bumble indeed.... Good hit with the safe, hope you left the 20 in there with all the fake ones about ;-)



Haha - nah, we took it back as it was our dinner money


----------



## tazong (Apr 24, 2016)

Thats a really nice explore boys - loved the comedey shots you put in - put a big smile on my face 
Putting money in the safe was genius lol - really really enjoyed this one.
well done


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Apr 24, 2016)

tazong said:


> Thats a really nice explore boys - loved the comedey shots you put in - put a big smile on my face
> Putting money in the safe was genius lol - really really enjoyed this one.
> well done



Thank you Taz - so glad you enjoyed. It's nice to be back - missed being on here!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 24, 2016)

What a cool pub rod.really nice this one


----------



## TheNarrator (Apr 24, 2016)

This is really nice


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Apr 24, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> What a cool pub rod.really nice this one



Thank you Mikey - yes, really enjoyed this one


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Apr 24, 2016)

Jon6D said:


> Bags of character in this place, great pics and post and another great explore, thanks "VertigoRob"



Thanks Jeff, was a great day out!


----------



## smiler (Apr 24, 2016)

That is a nice boozer, Shame you owned up to planting the cash though, it'd driven the pikies nuts searching for it, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Apr 24, 2016)

smiler said:


> That is a nice boozer, Shame you owned up to planting the cash though, it'd driven the pikies nuts searching for it, I enjoyed it, Thanks



Haha - brilliant! Didn't think of that


----------



## Rubex (Apr 24, 2016)

Wow, nice one Vertigo Rod! This place looks amazing


----------



## morrti (Apr 24, 2016)

Yes great looking place and great find ... good pics as well


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 25, 2016)

Great images,nice to see empty pub still intact.Lots of original features still in place upstairs and an old Rediffusion station selector, had one in my youth 1940s/50s no tv in those days !!


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Apr 25, 2016)

flyboys90 said:


> Great images,nice to see empty pub still intact.Lots of original features still in place upstairs and an old Rediffusion station selector, had one in my youth 1940s/50s no tv in those days !!



Thank you flyboys90 - I did not know what the Rediffusion box was at first, Jon6D had to explain it to me! But yes, always nice to see some artefact from the recent past.


----------



## Brewtal (Apr 26, 2016)

This is a great report and really good pics. The pic of the pair of you at the bar cracked me up!


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Apr 26, 2016)

Great report.

I can't believe the prices on the board, £1.50/£1.65 a pint!

Surprised it went out of business, they'd bite your hand off that round here, cheaper than Wetherspoons!


----------



## HughieD (Apr 26, 2016)

LOL at pic 14. Enjoyed that gents!


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Apr 27, 2016)

Brewtal said:


> This is a great report and really good pics. The pic of the pair of you at the bar cracked me up!





HughieD said:


> LOL at pic 14. Enjoyed that gents!



Cracked us up too - had to take about 4 self-timers until we eventually had a pic that we weren't childishly giggling in haha


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Apr 30, 2016)

Great report mate


----------



## Vertigo Rod (May 2, 2016)

SNAKEBITE said:


> Great report.
> 
> I can't believe the prices on the board, £1.50/£1.65 a pint!
> 
> Surprised it went out of business, they'd bite your hand off that round here, cheaper than Wetherspoons!



Sounds like there are plans to re-open the pub at some point - wonder if they'll keep the old prices? Even for 2012 that is dirt cheap. If so, it might have to become my new regular place to visit!


----------



## bobbi (May 9, 2016)

Wow, downstairs looks like it closed earlier in the year. Such a shame that a pub like this had to shut down.


----------



## Vertigo Rod (May 11, 2016)

bobbi said:


> Wow, downstairs looks like it closed earlier in the year. Such a shame that a pub like this had to shut down.



Thanks for the comment bobbi. There are plans to reopen the pub and convert upstairs to appartments..... yes, nice to see a place that has not been trashed for a change!


----------

